
Will getting my degree online put me at a significant disadvantage? - ConvictDev
Just for a short bit of background, I have almost no previous programming experience, save the past few months I have been working on a popular Java MOOC. I spent my first few years of college as a biochemistry major racking up tons of debt in a degree I had no desire to be in. I&#x27;ve recently delved into programming and have found that I thoroughly enjoy it, and could very much see a future for myself in it. I am deciding between two routes to finish my degree. Here’s my options:<p>1. UMKC (not online). Unheard of on the national scale but well known where I&#x27;m from, Kansas City. Pretty middle of the pack when it comes to quality of the degree, but nothing to complain about as far as I&#x27;m aware. Cost per credit is just shy of $400. I can live with my parents if I continue school here and save a good bit on rent and food.<p>2. Fort Hays State University, or FHSU, (offers a completely online BSCS). Nothing on my degree would mention that it was done online. It is a legit brick and mortar school, and the program is regionally accredited (but not ABET, not sure that that matters). However, it&#x27;s located in a town of about 20,000 in the middle of nowhere Kansas, so I worry about my networking opportunities. The cost is only $207 per credit hour. I would save almost $15,000 going this route, plus I would be able to continue working the job I have in which I may work in 2-3 different cities every year or two. This job pays decent and would likely be able to pay for all my schooling as I go, so I wouldn&#x27;t tack on any additional debt the the already withstanding $50k I have taken out.<p>I am heavily leaning towards option 2. I want to relocate to Seattle &#x2F; Denver or somewhere similar after graduation. I know these will require me to have a solid portfolio and great connections. How may I augment my learning if I choose the online option so that I am just as competitive as other traditional students in these areas? In the long run, will online put me at a disadvantage?
======
gamechangr
First UMKC is a good school. Not as good as the other location in Columbia,
Missouri (U of M) I hear. It has a reasonably strong CS department for a state
school.

Fort Hays State University is most likely the better bet. You don't need
networking opportunities. You need to be so good that they can't ignore you!

The CS degree from any school gives you tools, but it's up to you put it to
work. If it were me, I would go as low as possible if you are looking at
traditional colleges and give yourself time for side projects.

Go with #2

~~~
ConvictDev
Thank you!

